# How 2 grow hybrid plants?



## Lezbein

Hey all, how to mix plants types together, like skunk and jamican gold? Or 2 different hazes together.

I seen a way, but I learned it from a garden show, Martha Steward I think, the plant they used was not weed of course, so I was wondering if this techinque is possible with our favorite plant instead.

Well, basically as a seedling about 4 - 5" tall maybe abit taller; you take 2 different plants and split it down the middle, not too far down, you wanna leave some room at the bottom. Cut off one side of the plant and leave the other side intact. Now you just switch the pieces you cut off and carefully put it on the oppsite plant -almost like doing patch work or fitting a puzzle piece in it's place- and use string to keep it in place. You can wind the string up the plant like a corkscrew for a good hold and tie it at the end and start of the cut, or just tie it off every few inches. In time they will grow into each other and hopefully produce a hybrid.

tip: Make sure if you cut something like 3 1/2" down the plant you cut the same length on the other plant. If you don't the two pieces won't match up evenly. They may overlap or be too short.

P.S. After I try this, would any current existing leaves and nodes still produce one weed type? If I cut off all nodes and let it regrow from the start, would it regrow the same or hybrid?


----------



## RatherBBurnin

Imma go out on a limb here and say thats NOT what you should do.... 
How to produce a hybrid would be to start two different types of seeds
select a strong female of one type..and a strong male of another type..and then sex them in their flower stage.. but putting them and only them together in a room.. or.. you can use other methods of getting male pollen and brushing it onto the female flowers..then you will get seeds that are of mixed characteristics..at least thats the plan... im not sure about stability of crosses yet... ill have to do more reading...


----------



## stew-bird

how about this....cloning. when you clone a plant, you snip the leaves off the mother plant and then replant that leaf and take care of it until it produces its own root system. now, i may be wrong, but if you take two of the leaves from the mother plant of the strains you want to use to create a hybrid, try cloning them together. maybe if the roots from both strains mix in together, it will form the plant your looking for.


----------



## Hick

Lezbein said:
			
		

> Hey all, how to mix plants types together, like skunk and jamican gold? Or 2 different hazes together.
> 
> I seen a way, but I learned it from a garden show, Martha Steward I think, the plant they used was not weed of course, so I was wondering if this techinque is possible with our favorite plant instead.
> 
> Well, basically as a seedling about 4 - 5" tall maybe abit taller; you take 2 different plants and split it down the middle, not too far down, you wanna leave some room at the bottom. Cut off one side of the plant and leave the other side intact. Now you just switch the pieces you cut off and carefully put it on the oppsite plant -almost like doing patch work or fitting a puzzle piece in it's place- and use string to keep it in place. You can wind the string up the plant like a corkscrew for a good hold and tie it at the end and start of the cut, or just tie it off every few inches. In time they will grow into each other and hopefully produce a hybrid.
> 
> tip: Make sure if you cut something like 3 1/2" down the plant you cut the same length on the other plant. If you don't the two pieces won't match up evenly. They may overlap or be too short.
> 
> P.S. After I try this, would any current existing leaves and nodes still produce one weed type? If I cut off all nodes and let it regrow from the start, would it regrow the same or hybrid?



this would be called "grafting".. not in any way relative to making 'hybrid' plants or breeding/crossing.



			
				RatherBBurnin said:
			
		

> Imma go out on a limb here and say thats NOT what you should do....
> How to produce a hybrid would be to start two different types of seeds
> select a strong female of one type..and a strong male of another  type..and then sex them in their flower stage.. but putting them and  only them together in a room.. or.. you can use other methods of getting  male pollen and brushing it onto the female flowers..then you will get  seeds that are of mixed characteristics..at least thats the plan... im  not sure about stability of crosses yet... ill have to do more  reading...



This is how to make a basic F1 hybrid cross. 



			
				stew-bird said:
			
		

> how about this....cloning. when you clone a plant, you  snip the leaves off the mother plant and then replant that leaf and take  care of it until it produces its own root system. now, i may be wrong,  but if you take two of the leaves from the mother plant of the strains  you want to use to create a hybrid, try cloning them together. maybe if  the roots from both strains mix in together, it will form the plant your  looking for.



This is epic fail...    There are cloning tutorials on the Resource page and in the propagation area of the forum.  And breeding tips and information in that respective area as well. 
happy reading!..


----------



## PencilHead

It's almost as if there's the faint odor of MFG.com in the room, huh?  Is it that time of year already?


----------



## OGKushman

truly epic


----------



## leafminer

If you just want to make a hybrid for the fun of it, then all you need to do is pollinate a female of one type with a male of the other.

But if you're serious, you need to look for a recessive male of the desired phenotype. If you consult the literature you'll find out why.

Having said this, I have grown quite a few hybrids and not yet succeeded in making something that beats either of the parents. They're OK, but simply not good enough to continue. You can see a couple of different hybrids on my grow log for the Black Domina and Mint Choc. They are both 50-50 sativa/indica and they have a similar growth style. I love the taste of the Mint Choc (my name for it) but it is not commercially useful because its sparse leaves result in a small plant with a low yield. If you want yield, you need big fan leaves and lots of them.


----------



## Locked

stew-bird said:
			
		

> maybe if the roots from both strains mix in together, it will form the plant your looking for.



Do you read a lot of Science Fiction?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

LOL--how did this 4 year old post get resurected?


----------

